# Is Orchid Origins still in business?



## Hugorchids (May 12, 2018)

http://www.orchidorigins.com/

website is still up but they haven't been answering emails or return messages.


----------



## AdamD (May 12, 2018)

Yes, I just got ahold of Shane earlier this week, maybe Wednesday. Sent 2 pods his way and checked the status of my other two. He replied back a little late, maybe 2 days after I sent an email. But sounded like business as usual. He said thanks for the heads up and told me anticipated ship date of my other flasks


----------



## Hien (May 13, 2018)

same here, after reading recommendation on slippertalk 
I contacted him by email and got quick reply,
so I just sent 2 pods his way a week ago


----------



## AdamD (May 16, 2018)

Did you get the problem resolved?


----------



## Hugorchids (May 17, 2018)

Hi Adam,

i did get a response finally. i sent in 6 pods around Nov 2014. There were some germination but now upon his response all turned up dead. I see others are sending him pods---what I like to know about what flasks is returned.


----------



## AdamD (May 17, 2018)

I haven’t received flasks back from him yet. I’ll be getting 7 back in July. I know Marilyn LeDoux of Windy Hill sends her pods there and has received quite a few back. She’s the one who recommended him to me


----------



## Hien (May 17, 2018)

Hugorchids said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> i did get a response finally. i sent in 6 pods around Nov 2014. There were some germination but now upon his response all turned up dead. I see others are sending him pods---what I like to know about what flasks is returned.



This is the first time I sent the pods (just base on the recommendation I read in this forum) , so I have no idea what the result will be .
If you send the pod in 2014 it would be 3 & 1/2 years, shouldn't the germination be somewhat in the reflask stage during this period of time?
-what is the reason for the demising of the plants?
-when did the plants start to go down hill?
-shouldn't you be informed during that time period?


----------



## Hugorchids (May 21, 2018)

Hi Hien, I would say communications could improve. I had to inquire each and every time to see the status. Prior to the last email response; my last update was about 8 months ago and of the 6; 4 had some germination and replating was suppose to be next. In any event I used another flasker in 2016 and I got all my flasks back this Feb. It was only my one attempt so I can't say much more than that.


----------



## tomkalina (May 22, 2018)

I think Shane is buried in work at this time of year; there just aren't that many flasking labs around that accept small orders (less than ten flasks) and it's a time consuming task when done right. He's done our flasking for eight years now, starting when he was still running Windsong Orchids in Illinois back in the day and I know Marilyn LeDoux and Chuck Acker use him as well.


----------

